# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  помогите выбрать память

## Полоний

у меня сейчас оперативка... ну вообщем на ней написано NCP PC2-4300. подскажите какую мне купить на 512. хотел взять такуюже точно но нету ее в магазинах:( на ней даже не написано DDR1 или DDR2. хелп!!

----------


## pirelly

Вот полное название: NCP PC2-4300 DDR II 512МБ (PC4300, 533МГц)
Из названия ясно (и это было с самого начала очевидно), что это DDR 2...
От себя добавлю, что с данным производителем незнаком и посоветую искать подобное от таких производителей как: Patriot, Samsung, HYNIX, OCZ, APACER. Как видите выбор велик...

----------


## Полоний

спасибо:) огрмное

----------

